# Chose a machine... now need a grinder



## CoffeeGuyChris (Jun 2, 2021)

So after some dithering I've purchased a Rancilio Silvia as my first machine and it arrived today! Sadly the coffee I can get out of it is severely limited by my old (and very cheap) grinder. I understand the wisdom that I should be spending a bit more on the grinder, but here's the reality: I have a max budget of £200. I'm not averse to second hand, but only really if in very good / nearly new condition. I appreciate everyone has different views on this, and I know somebody will probably express them (😁) but it's my first setup and so I would like a bit of peace of mind. I'm not fussed about making the most amazing espresso on the planet, but I want to be able to make a really good one consistently. My other criteria is that I don't want something too massive, so compact if possible.

I've seen a Mignon for sale on here, but I read somewhere that they changed the burrs from an espresso focus to a filter focus? In all I think I'm between a Mignon Crono and a Manuale. Is there much difference...? Open to other suggestions if I'm completely wide of the mark.

I know everyone has mixed views on this, so just want to reiterate that I just want to make consistent espresso and that I need it to be fairly compact. Nearly new is okay.

Hope you can help advise.

Chris


----------



## CoffeeGuyChris (Jun 2, 2021)

So I just found a good thread on the Mignon Crono which is swaying me towards that.


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

CoffeeGuyChris said:


> So after some dithering I've purchased a Rancilio Silvia as my first machine and it arrived today! Sadly the coffee I can get out of it is severely limited by my old (and very cheap) grinder. I understand the wisdom that I should be spending a bit more on the grinder, but here's the reality: I have a max budget of £200. I'm not averse to second hand, but only really if in very good / nearly new condition. I appreciate everyone has different views on this, and I know somebody will probably express them (😁) but it's my first setup and so I would like a bit of peace of mind. I'm not fussed about making the most amazing espresso on the planet, but I want to be able to make a really good one consistently. My other criteria is that I don't want something too massive, so compact if possible.
> 
> I've seen a Mignon for sale on here, but I read somewhere that they changed the burrs from an espresso focus to a filter focus? In all I think I'm between a Mignon Crono and a Manuale. Is there much difference...? Open to other suggestions if I'm completely wide of the mark.
> 
> ...


 Hi Chris,

I recently go my first machine as well, less than a year ago, and I had the same budget in mind for the grinder. I originally chose the Sage Smart Grinder Pro, which has proven to be an ok grinder. I just replaced it with an Eureka mignon crono and I can definitely see the step up in terms of build and grind quality.

If you want to get the Crono make sure it's the older version with the 'espresso' burrs, because the newest version now has the same burrs as the filter (I double-checked this on their official website). The differences between the old crono and the manuale are:

- the crono has the timer function

-the crono does not have the portafilter fork. It can be purchased separately but it's not great (my Gaggia portafilter doesn't stay on it's own, I need to hold it)

-the manuale has a slightly more powerful engine, 310W vs 260W

I think everything else is pretty much the same, including the burrs that 50mm


----------



## CoffeeGuyChris (Jun 2, 2021)

Evergreen88 said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I recently go my first machine as well, less than a year ago, and I had the same budget in mind for the grinder. I originally chose the Sage Smart Grinder Pro, which has proven to be an ok grinder. I just replaced it with an Eureka mignon crono and I can definitely see the step up in terms of build and grind quality.
> 
> ...


 Thank you @Evergreen88 this is a really helpful breakdown. Happy Donkey still seem to be selling the espresso burr version. Is the advantage of the timer that I can set it to grind what I need and then leave some beans in the hopper? Tbh I would probably be single dosing as that suits me best for 2-3 coffees per day. The fork on the manuale appeals but not sure it's worth 50 quid.

Thanks for the summary. Good to hear from someone who has been through the same process.


----------



## Evergreen88 (Jun 7, 2021)

CoffeeGuyChris said:


> Thank you @Evergreen88 this is a really helpful breakdown. Happy Donkey still seem to be selling the espresso burr version. Is the advantage of the timer that I can set it to grind what I need and then leave some beans in the hopper? Tbh I would probably be single dosing as that suits me best for 2-3 coffees per day. The fork on the manuale appeals but not sure it's worth 50 quid.
> 
> Thanks for the summary. Good to hear from someone who has been through the same process.


 Yes that's the purpose of the timer. It's a small dial so it's difficult to be accurate, but for some people it might be convenient.

Regarding the fork, from the picture it looks exactly the same as the one I purchased separately for 10£


----------

